# ACPI batteria

## quantumwire

Ciao a tutti,

sto ancora cercando di spegnere il portatile automaticamente quando la batteria e' quasi completamente scarica seguendo l'esempio qui sotto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80077&highlight=acpi+bat

pero' a quanto sembra non mi funziona.

Quanto stacco l'alimentazione dal portatile sul file /proc/acpi/events mi viene riportato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hotkey HOTK 00000057 00000000
> 
> hotkey HOTK 00000069 00000000
> ...

 

quando la riattacco:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hotkey HOTK 00000058 00000000
> 
> hotkey HOTK 00000069 00000001
> ...

 

quando la ristacco:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hotkey HOTK 00000057 00000001
> 
> hotkey HOTK 00000069 00000002
> ...

 

quando la riattacco:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hotkey HOTK 00000058 00000001
> 
> hotkey HOTK 00000069 00000003
> ...

 

e via di seguito.

Appare dunque sempre il codice 69 mentre il 58 compare solo quando c'e' l'alimentazione mentre il 57 solo quando non c'e'.

Ora il problema e' che questi codici vengono riportati una volta sola sul file /proc/acpi/events ovvero appena manca la tensione e non piu' volte durante il periodo di assenza di tensione.

In questo modo lo script relativo al check della batteria viene eseguito una sola volta appena manca tensione... il che non ha molto senso...

Vorrei capire se e' il mio ACPI bacato ovvero se a qualcuno di voi questi messaggi vengono riportati piu' volte su events in assenza di tensione... oltre al fatto che i miei sono un po' strani.

----------

## quantumwire

Please...

qualcuno puo provare questi passi:

```

# /etc/init.d/acpid stop

# cat /proc/acpi/event

```

e poi staccare l'alimentazione dal proprio poratile e vedere che cosa viene riportato nel file event?

Cio' che mi interessa sapere e' il tipo di evento e se con l'alimentazione staccata lo stesso evento viene riportato piu' volte tipo ogni minuto... o ogni 2 secondi... o una sola volta come me ovvero quando stacco l'alimentazione e basta.

Thanks.

----------

